# anyone been to brnu?



## misspiggy1975 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi drugs to arrive tomo, plan to be in czech for aug....anyone else been there or going?


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi there,

I've been to brno a few times for a couple of treatments and a hysteroscopy. Im now the proud mummy to twin boys. I cant rate reprofit highly enough. We chose to go there as clinics here were so behind the times and were not willing or able to try anything different for us. It had the added bonus of being much more affordable and if it didn't work we at least got a holiday in a lovely place.


If you need to ask anything work away but dont get on as much as I used to now that I have the boys. Theres a czech board too if you haven't come across it yet. Good luck x


----------



## Rubyjean (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Misspiggy,
I too have been to Reprofit in Brno.

I have 2 boys from own egg ivf in Ireland, when we decided to move onto donor egg to expand our family, we chose reprofit. I am 21 weeks pregnant with twins, and am crazy happy! 

We travelled in March, with our 2 young children, mainly because we had nobody to mind them. We had a wonderful time, a very happy holiday, and having the boys with us meant we concentrated on holiday fun apart from the times we were at the clinic. We flew into bratislava and travelled by train to Brno. We stayed in hotel cyro in Brno, although most people seems to stay at the grand. The grand didn't accommodate 2 children in a room with parents, but cyro worked out fine. Close to everything as in city centre, train station and tram stop for clinic. Brno itself is fine, but didnt do anything for me, so we hit prague between egg collection and transfer, and we had a brilliant time. 

The whole thing was such an adventure, a truly memorable holiday and of course things are looking really good with my pregnancy (after a rocky start) so we will have many happy stories to share with our little ones in years to come, I hope. 

Best of luck with your cycle, its so close now!!


----------



## fiona.smylie (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi Misspiggy
I have been to Reprofit as well, and I would highly recommend them, I found all the doctors friendly and dedicated to their job and the communication was great from our first enquiry. I am very happy the say we also had twins, 2 little girls who light up my world every day, they are 21 months now and if it wasn't for my age I would do it all again.

We also treated it as a holiday and flew into Prague a few days before and had a great time (albeit a little cold    we were there at the beginning of March) its a beautiful city to explore. We then travelled to Brno, we stayed in the Grand and it was lovely and if my memory serves my right the tram took us straight to the hospital from across the road from the hotel and we bought our tram ticket from the hotel as well. 
As suggested have a look on the Reprofit thread as you may find others going out at the same time as you, when we went there were 7 couples and singles and we all meet up and went out for dinner together and out of that 7 as far as I know 6 of us were successful and that includes 2 sets of twins.

Katie79 congratulations on your twins, how are you finding it. Rubyjean congratulations to you as well, fun times ahead.


----------



## g&amp;t (May 22, 2004)

Hi I just wanted to confirm what everyone else has said. I have two beautiful babies thanks to reprofit  14mth old twins b\g  im soo in love and if id found this place years ago id be going back,I think my dh would have heart failure if i mentioned it  give it a go and i have everything crossed you have a positive outcome x


----------



## misspiggy1975 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi everyone

Thanks for replying to me, I am off now in a few days to brno. Am getting a bit nervous now am looking at flights.  I am actually going to reprogenisis and might try to Bratislava way instead of brno

Xxx to everyone


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

Gosh i must be the only irish gal to have no luck at reprofit have been four times and no bfp at all 
Rosebud


----------



## misspiggy1975 (Jun 21, 2013)

Aw rosebud, its just to hard... ya just gotta wonder why...xxxoooo I know it wont help but heres a


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

Misspiggy1975
Thanks for the hugs   , and good luck with your treatment
Rosebud


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Fiona,

Feel like im still dreaming! !.  I can't believe I am a mummy and these little boys are mine. totally in love  
We always hoped that we would be lucky enough to have one but twins is just fantastic. How have you found it??


Katie


----------

